# Problème Safari et connexion sécurisée



## Vinq57 (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors voilà mon problème. Impossible pour moi de me connecter à un seul site HTTPS. Mais les autres pas de problème. 
Safari sur un vieux mac mini.

Mais j'ai essayé sur un autre navigateur et même sur un autre mac sans résultat.

Seul solution, passer sur un PC avec internet explorer

Alors même si j'imagine bien que le problème ne vient du coup pas de mon mac, quelqu'un aurait peut être une idée d'où il vient parce que ça m'intrigue


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Juin 2014)

Peut-être que le site auquel tu essayes d'accéder a été désactivé temporairement par l'administrateur ou je ne sais qui...?


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Désactive tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un firewall ou un antivirus sur ton Mac, et réessaye.
HTTPS (port TCP 443) est peut-être bloqué.
Regarde ce lien.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Juin 2014)

@Polo, si j'en crois votre psedo, on est voisin (je suis a vern)


----------



## Vinq57 (15 Juin 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Peut-être que le site auquel tu essayes d'accéder a été désactivé temporairement par l'administrateur ou je ne sais qui...?



Malheureusement non parce que sur un PC ça marche.





Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désactive tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un firewall ou un antivirus sur ton Mac, et réessaye.
> HTTPS (port TCP 443) est peut-être bloqué.
> Regarde ce lien.



Le problème étant que d'autres site HTTPS fonctionnent


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

UN  seul site ?
lequel?
si c'est UN site , c'est sans doute un couac chez eux

et qu'est ce que ca donne avec un autre navigateur dans ta session?
ou Safari mais sur une autre session?


----------



## Vinq57 (15 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> UN  seul site ?
> lequel?
> si c'est UN site , c'est sans doute un couac chez eux
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà essayé un autre navigateur et une autre session et rien ne change

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désactive tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un firewall ou un antivirus sur ton Mac, et réessaye.
> HTTPS (port TCP 443) est peut-être bloqué.
> Regarde ce lien.



J'ai regardé ton lien et j'ai tenté une manipulation conseillé 

"Dans une fenêtre Terminal, lance les commandes telnet suivantes:
telnet forums.macg.co 80
telnet forums.macg.co 443
Elles permettent de tester une connexion http et https sans passer par un navigateur.
Si c'est bon, tu dois avoir "connected to..."

Il n'y a pas une extension commune (du genre adblock plus) aux navigateurs qui ne marchent pas en http avec un filtre mal paramétré?"

Et la deuxième manipulation ne fonctionne effectivement pas


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

QUEL site?

en attendant ca semblerait pointer vers un codage du site pas propre

autre piste simple
changer le user agent de navigateur pour sur mac simuler un navigateur PC


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juin 2014)

Vinq57 a dit:


> Et la deuxième manipulation ne fonctionne effectivement pas


Le telnet sur le port 443 qui ne marche pas, c'est pour "forums.macg.co" ou pour le nom de domaine du site qui pose pb?

Si tu nous donnais, comme le demande pascalformac, le nom du site, on pourrait le tester pour voir si c'est bon chez nous.

S'il n'y a qu'un seul site concerné par le pb, regarde ce qu'il y a dans le fichier hosts
Sur le Mac, il n'y a pas d'antivirus? Le firewall est désactivé?



paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> @Polo, si j'en crois votre psedo, on est voisin (je suis a vern)


Oui, je suis sur Orgères, mais je promène mes chiens de temps en temps à Vern, le long de la Seiche.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (16 Juin 2014)

Hihihi il n'ose pas le donner _(peut-être un site de Q)_


----------



## Vinq57 (17 Juin 2014)

Pardon je n'avais pas vu votre demande.

C'est le site de l'éléctricité de Strasbourg dans "l'espace personnel" 

http://www.es-energies.fr/?gclid=CKHOseaz_74CFWnJtAodKUoAGw

Celui où je vais pour payer mes factures mais impossible d'y accéder du coup.

Non rien en antivirus en ma connaissance d'activé


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2014)

aucun problème d'acces à la partie en https en mavericks
( du moins accueil https avant d'entrer des logs de compte chez eux)

comme tu ne précises absolument rien sur versions OS et versions de navigateurs testés
ni si ce fut toujours comme ca
ou si _ca eu marché et marche plus_

très possible que le codage soi booof concernant d'anciens navigateurs

tester aussi le changement d'useragent pour simuler un PC

et bien entendu contacter ce site


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juin 2014)

Chez moi (je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8),  avec Safari, ça ne marche pas.
Je me connecte bien au serveur edf avec l'URL: http://www.es-energies.fr/?gclid=CKHOseaz_74CFWnJtAodKUoAGw
Mais quand j'essaye d'accéder à l'espace personnel, on passe en https (url: https://www.interactive.electricite...bercompte/AuthCybercompteProcess?typeUser=uem , et Safari indique que l'on ne peut pas établir une connexion sécurisée.
On n'arrive pas au logon/password...
J'ai essayé en dévalidant le Firewall et en autorisant tous les cookies. Pareil!

Une trace réseau (wireshark) montre que la connexion TCP (avec Safari) sur le port https se fait bien, mais c'est au niveau SSL que ça coince. 
Le client (le Mac) envoie bien le "Client Hello", mais le serveur n'y répond pas, et n'envoie donc pas son certificat.

Avec Firefox, la connexion en https fonctionne.

La comparaison des deux traces (Safari et Firefox) montre que les deux navigateurs utilisent pour la sécurité le même protocole (TLS 1.0), mais pas les mêmes extensions.

L'hypothèse de pascalformac sur le codage du site est vraisemblablement exacte.
Regarde si comme chez moi, c'est bon avec Firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Chez moi (je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8),  avec Safari, ça ne marche pas.


ca pointe de plus en plus vers une affaire codage site




> mais c'est au niveau SSL que ça coince.


et en plus si ca se trouve ce site utilise  l'outil qui est sensible à la faille Heartbleed
et n'a peut etre pas mis à jour


( on l'oublie mais plein de sites n'ont toujours pas re sécurisé )


> L'hypothèse de pascalformac sur le codage du site est vraisemblablement exacte.
> Regarde si comme chez moi, c'est bon avec Firefox.


ou en changeant l'useragent
si c'est pour y aller que quelques fois par an , une permutation d'user agent quand tu y vas  devrait suffire


----------



## Vinq57 (17 Juin 2014)

J'ai essayé sur OS X 10.5.8 et OS X 10.6.8

Mais j'ai eu entre temps une réponse de ES qui m'explique qu'ils ont un souci de compatibilité avec safari et chrome pour le moment mais bizarrement ce ne fut pas le cas avant. 

Peut être à cause de heartbleed effectivement.

Je vais essayer avec mozilla ou un autre

Merci tout le monde


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2014)

Vinq57 a dit:


> J'ai essayé sur OS X 10.5.8 et OS X 10.6.8
> 
> Mais j'ai eu entre temps une réponse de ES qui m'explique qu'ils ont un souci de compatibilité avec safari et chrome pour le moment mais bizarrement ce ne fut pas le cas avant.
> 
> ...


en passant pour APRES 
une fois que t'arriveras à te connecter
j'ai eu la gentillesse de controler la situation es heartbleed de ce site ( partie https)
faudra changer ton mot de passe
rapport indiqué chez lastpass
( gerant de mot de passe , avec une section de controleur de heartbleederies, très bonne)

le rapport


> Site:www.interactive.electricite-strasbourg.netServer
> software:IBM_HTTP_Server
> Was vulnerableossibly (might use OpenSSL, but we can't tell)
> SSL Certificate:The current cert appears to have been reissued recently, likely now safe (2 weeks ago)
> Assessment:Certificate now looks safe, go ahead and change your password


pour d'autres contrôles c'est par là
https://lastpass.com/heartbleed/

-------
et as tu essayé  via mac avec un USERAGENT windoz ?
ca pourrait passer
(ou pas)


----------



## danys (24 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> rapport indiqué chez lastpass
> ( gerant de mot de passe , avec une section de controleur de heartbleederies, très bonne)
> 
> le rapport
> ...



Merci pour le conseil Pascal, je trouve le détecteur de Lastpass très efficace et précis


----------

